# 2001 Frontier dies while driving



## wallste (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello, my 2001 Frontier has died 3 times while driving down the road. First time it was diagnosed as a fuel pump, and was fixed. Second time was very mysterious. About 2 weeks after fuel pump. I'm thinking lousy Chinese fuel pump. Not so. Had it towed in, and if started right up the next day. Shop cleaned the EGR valve, and although I didn't really think that was the problem, I was getting an intermittent EGR warning light, so I figured it needed that anyway. Now, almost a year later with it running perfectly, I'm going 70 down the highway, and it quit like I turned off the key. Would not restart. Had it towed again to the same shop, again figuring it was the cheap fuel pump he installed. Guess what? Started right up again in the morning. He's still looking at it, but neither of us has any clue why it would do this. I've never seen this behavior from a car before, and I've been driving for 45 years. Has this happened to anyone else? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roader (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuel pumps typically fail when hot. Get some starter fluid and spray some into the throttle body the next time it dies. If it starts and runs for a second or two then there's a fuel problem. If it doesn't start then it's likely an ignition problem.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No codes? Bad crankshaft sensor can cause you to stall out and create no start condition.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Also check the camshaft position sensor which should be located inside the distributor; check the harness connectors for tightness and any oxidation on the pins. Inside the distributor there's a seal that may be worn causing oil to enter and messing up the sensor; if you find oil, the distributor will have to be replaced because just the seal itself is not available from the dealer.


----------



## wallste (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. No, there are no codes. That's what makes it so hard. It did it again today when I went to the dump to take some branches. It stalled just as I went up on the scale to weigh out. Pulled off to the side and felt pretty confident it would start after I let it cool off... just didn't know how long it would take. Ended up being about and hour and a half. Made it home OK though. Right before it finally fired, I was trying it, and it bucked and shook but wouldn't stay running. As if the timing was off or something. Makes me think it could be crank or cam sensor. Can't say with certainty. Just never knew they could be temperature sensitive. I'm going to let it idle in the driveway with the A/C on and see how long till it dies again. Maybe do it a couple of times to see if it's a repeatable condition. If so, is there a way to test a crank or cam sensor?


----------



## wallste (Jul 12, 2017)

This appears to be a very repeatable situation. I can let it idle in the driveway with the a/c on (to make it heat up faster), and on a hot day it will die in about an hour and won't restart. After cooling off for a couple of hours, it will, and runs normally again. I picked up a cheap fuel pressure gauge at Harbor, and am going to perform a test. Hook it up, turn the key and see what the fuel pressure is. Then run it long enough for it to quit, and see if I still have fuel pressure. Then I'll at least know whether it's in the fuel pump circuit or not. If I don't have pressure, I'll try replacing the fuel pump relay. If that doesn't do it, I'll have to take it back to the shop where I had a fuel pump put in about a year ago. If I do still have pressure, I guess I'm going to be forced to start throwing parts at it, which I hate to do. Crank and cam sensor, to start I guess.


----------



## turbinedynamics (Dec 5, 2017)

I assume you fixed this issue since it was posted in July, My 2002 XE 2.4 2wd, As Rogoman stated - had taken out 2 distributor modules in the last 10 years, I finally changed out the distributor due to excessive play,(No leak 172k) but keep a spare CPS in the GB. The symptoms are exact to the letter except as in my old dodge, my tach was dropping out as well.


----------



## Dana Moen (Oct 24, 2020)

Mine is doing the same thing and my mechanic cannot figure it out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The symptoms are consistent with a bad distributor. They tend to fail when they get hot and work when they cool down. If you can get the engine to crank and not start, check for spark. If there is no spark when the engine is hot but there is when the engine cools down, replace the distributor. I would recommend a genuine Nissan reman or a genuine Hitachi part.


----------



## Farmall (Sep 28, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> The symptoms are consistent with a bad distributor. They tend to fail when they get hot and work when they cool down. If you can get the engine to crank and not start, check for spark. If there is no spark when the engine is hot but there is when the engine cools down, replace the distributor. I would recommend a genuine Nissan reman or a genuine Hitachi part.


I am having a problem with my 2000 Nissan Frontier 2.4 It runs great in cold weather, Anytime the weather is like 90 degrees up, I can drive 8-10 miles and it will act like it is running out of gas, it will do this until finally it will stall out completely. It will always start right back up. I can usually let it set for 10-20 minutes and get on down the road 5-10 miles, then it will do it again. In cold weather or 70 or 80 degress or lower I can drive it 60 miles or more, it never happens. Need help Asap!


----------

